# Memorial Day - One & Done - Perdido Beach



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

Got to the beach by 5:15, in time to watch a beautiful sunrise on this glorious Memorial Day. Had bait in the water by 5:30 or so after picking my spot along the beach. Had this beauty bagged by 6:30. Caught another small one that might have been slot but I already had my one so I didn't measure, just let him live another day. Was using fresh dead shrimp on a pompano rig with 2 oz. weight.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice fish,, good report,,


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## 251Hooksalot (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice Fish!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Payne- Did you have any problems with June grass?


----------

